# M&P thumb safety conversion?



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a shield and just recently ordered the full size with the thumb safety. I like it on my shield, but on the full size it's different. It's too big, can easily clicked up or down by accident and get in the when I cock the gun back.

Can a gunsmith make it like the one the shield, or do I need to just completely remove it?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have looked at the M&P with the external safety, and I agree, it seems to be too easy to flick on or off.

I don't know if the manual safety can be easily removed. Perhaps your question would best be asked of the S&W Service Department.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

high pockets said:


> I have looked at the M&P with the external safety, and I agree, it seems to be too easy to flick on or off.
> 
> I don't know if the manual safety can be easily removed. Perhaps your question would best be asked of the S&W Service Department.


 it can be easily removed. Here's a video. 




Me personally I don't feel messing with all the tiny parts so I'll just have a gunsmith do it.


----------



## TennesseeKid (5 mo ago)

NasHouston said:


> it can be easily removed. Here's a video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I get the correct safety parts for my M&P 2.0 as it did not come equipted with the factory safety?

Thanks
TP


----------

